# EDL attack Newscastle SWP meeting



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

... heard nothing specific so far, but from what I know, no-one was hurt...


----------



## JHE (Apr 7, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> ...no-one was hurt...



Phew!


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Was the SWP meeting full of Jihadists? 

Or are the EDL officially fascists now?


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

Since when has any SWP meeting you know of been full of 'Jihadists' (by which I presume you disparagingly mean politicised Muslims)?

What I've heard is that it was a public SWP meeting of about 9 people, and around 20 EDL (with non-regional accents) turned up and stood at the back of the room. Recognizing there was gonna be trouble, the chair called the meeting off and people filed out, with one SWP member standing in front of the door to stop the EDL following the rest. He got some flak, and one of the EDL members was held off from hitting him by his mates, but everyone managed to get away in the end.


----------



## JHE (Apr 7, 2010)

Pup, you shout and shout and shout about "smashing" the EDL...


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

nothing useful to add, then?


----------



## JHE (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Ballad of the Geordie Trot*

Brave Trot Robin ran away.
Bravely ran away, away!
When danger reared its ugly head, 
He bravely turned his tail and fled.
Yes, brave Trot Robin turned about
And gallantly he chickened out.
Bravely taking to his feet
He beat a very brave retreat,
Bravest of the brave, Trot Robin! 
He is packing it in and packing it up
And sneaking away and buggering up
And chickening out and pissing off home,
Yes, bravely he is throwing in the sponge...​


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

... predictable.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 7, 2010)

bi0boy said:


> Was the SWP meeting full of Jihadists?
> 
> Or are the EDL officially fascists now?



They've added 'commies' to their shit list now. Look at their site. Although this could be as much to do with them being heckled by uaf everywhere they go.


----------



## JHE (Apr 7, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> ... predictable.



Well, yes and no.  I don't think it was predictable that a bunch of football hooligans would want to attend a meeting of Dhimmi-Trots (few people do) -  but, yes, I suppose it's pretty predictable that, once the oiks did turn up, the smash-smash-smash brigade would turn out to be a little less than determined...


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

tbh i think they took the sensible option in a hairy situation from the sounds of it - no honour lost there.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 7, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> tbh i think they took the sensible option in a hairy situation from the sounds of it - no honour lost there.



They'll rue the day they expelled the squads!


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

quite possibly true.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> Since when has any SWP meeting you know of been full of 'Jihadists' (by which I presume you disparagingly mean politicised Muslims)?
> 
> What I've heard is that it was a* public SWP meeting of about 9 people*, and around 20 EDL (with non-regional accents) turned up and stood at the back of the room. Recognizing there was gonna be trouble, the chair called the meeting off and people filed out, with one SWP member standing in front of the door to stop the EDL following the rest. He got some flak, and one of the EDL members was held off from hitting him by his mates, but everyone managed to get away in the end.



Are you sure they are making the most of opportunities in the present period?


----------



## JHE (Apr 7, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Are you sure they are making the most of opportunities in the present period?



Be fair.  They attracted an extra twenty people to win over - or at least to debate.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 7, 2010)

Can the thread title be changed from 'attack' to 'glare at'?

Oh, and the SWP are not 'Commies'


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

all good points ernesto, where would we all be without you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 7, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Oh, and the SWP are not 'Commies'



I know they're not. And neither are the union Unite but the EDL have yet to make that distinction.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm a bit surprised to find that there are 9 swappies in newcastle, but if it's in swappie numbers then that probably means 4-5.


nothing on either of the north east activist email lists I'm on yet, but then there's nothing listed about this meeting on the monthly events / meetings round up diary thing either, and I've not knowingly crossed paths with a swappie since 2003 or so, so I guess I'm probably out of their loop.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 7, 2010)

there's a fair few more than 9 i think... some long standers were on holiday.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 8, 2010)

The branching out in to explicit anti-left rhetoric is interesting and undoes their cred further.

They start of by being self appointed guardians against (fundementalist) islam

Then in a matter of months they are adding political crimes to the list.

What makes them qualified to comment on what is "english" and what "english" needs defending from?

Fuck all.


----------



## Davo1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Still think this is more 'tea party' than 'mein kampf' -

Glenn Beck' s European Goon Squad!,  how embarrassing!


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2010)

JHE said:


> Well, yes and no.  I don't think it was predictable that blah blah blah...



almost as predictable as the fact that you'd jump in cheering the EDL on


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Apr 8, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> Since when has any SWP meeting you know of been full of 'Jihadists' (by which I presume you disparagingly mean politicised Muslims)?
> 
> What I've heard is that it was a public SWP meeting of about 9 people, and around 20 EDL (with non-regional accents) turned up and stood at the back of the room. Recognizing there was gonna be trouble, the chair called the meeting off and people filed out, with one SWP member standing in front of the door to stop the EDL following the rest. He got some flak, and one of the EDL members was held off from hitting him by his mates, but everyone managed to get away in the end.



sounds terrifying.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2010)

did the swappies used to have muscle back in the day? strikes me as a trifle foolhardy to go to war with a bunch of football hoolies without being ready for an occasional ruck of their choosing rather than yours...


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 8, 2010)

Weyman will get this sorted out.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

The Weymanator


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

How many SWP members round here have regional accents? Also how do you know they were EDL? Perhaps some local migrant workers had decided to come along to find out what it was all about?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

These 'public meetings' are always held in pubs on Wednesday evenings. 
The same day as European football ties are shown, in pubs.
Not relevant to the Magpies of course.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2010)

Bayern Munich supporters?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

Bayern Mullet


----------



## Davo1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have these people got nothing better to do:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RqZyRh3O_Q

Loving the old granny, lecturing the edl. Wagging her finger and everything.


----------



## Davo1 (Apr 8, 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcsKqYkY-O0


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 8, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> Since when has any SWP meeting you know of been full of 'Jihadists' (by which I presume you disparagingly mean politicised Muslims)?
> 
> What I've heard is that it was a public SWP meeting of about 9 people, and around 20 EDL (with non-regional accents) turned up and stood at the back of the room. Recognizing there was gonna be trouble, the chair called the meeting off and people filed out, with one SWP member standing in front of the door to stop the EDL following the rest. He got some flak, and one of the EDL members was held off from hitting him by his mates, but everyone managed to get away in the end.



looked almost equal numbers on that YouTube vid, and they sounded mostly Yorkshire maybe some boro/mackem in there and Geordie - not sure though.

Years ago Newcastle's old firm (NME) kicked the NF out of the town, not sure if the current lot (Gremlins) would do the same - times have changed.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW, the thread title should be changed, it's a tad embarrassing..


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

Davo1 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcsKqYkY-O0



Most of that was of someone's crotch.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

Davo1 said:


> Have these people got nothing better to do:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RqZyRh3O_Q
> 
> Loving the old granny, lecturing the edl. Wagging her finger and everything.



Great wasn't she. Irish women don't usually put up with shit from cowardly Brits in gangs.


...


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2010)

that your wife,MC5/

Actually aihsb,the rise of these new groups is worrying, (the much circulated picture of some EDL picking on a Muslim girl on a train they are becoming more confident and the dynanism(sic(lies with them not the left which seems to be in terminal decline. While WILOTL obsesses about identity politics, cosies up to fundamentalists and ignores basic issues,i cant see this changing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2010)

so let me get this straight. swappies call a public meeting. some members of the public turn up. and the swappies call it off? that seems to be the substance of uberdog's op.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

They might have had pasty faces.


----------



## Spion (Apr 8, 2010)

Pastys and beans. You must be made up

Whey-faced harridans for pud?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

It must be more than a tad embarrasing to only have 9 people at a public meeting.. 9 would still be low for an average branch meeting i would have thought...


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

Did they announce themselves as EDL?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 8, 2010)

When i went to the swp's public meeting ages ago there was about 9 people there, and i was also the only member of the public


----------



## revlon (Apr 8, 2010)

*Despite an interuption from NAZI BNP members the meeting was a great success with lots of vibrant discussion amongst the workers, trade unionists and students present. Martin Smith sent his apologies, but he was busy canvassing for Margaret Hodge in Barking, East London to stop the FASCISTS. We passed a resolution to support the muslims and organise a diversity festival for Hope Against Racism (headliners UB40 with guest speakers Benjamin Zephaniah). Three papers sold. *


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

treelover said:


> that your wife,MC5/



No, my missus is in the garden now planting pansy violets, honest.


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just glad we have more acronyms in circulation.  The number of acronyms are a clear measure of civilisation.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> so let me get this straight. swappies call a public meeting. some members of the public turn up. and the swappies call it off? that seems to be the substance of uberdog's op.



They were there for one thing and one thing only, to disrupt proceedings you muppet.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

MC5 said:


> They were there for one thing and one thing only, to disrupt proceedings you muppet.



Quite a different thing though from an actual attack innit...

most confusing..


----------



## revlon (Apr 8, 2010)

tommy robinson issues an anti-nazi statement on behalf of edl 


> As our movement grows rapidly, as our support grows rapidly, we need to address some concerns with regard to the infiltration of National Socialists. National Socialism is Fascism, lets make no apologies for a violent racist ideology much akin to Islamism.
> 
> Nazis have no place in the EDL, the EDL want Nazis exposed and ejected from our demonstrations, we want no part in their sickening schemes, we do not want them attaching themselves to the EDL movement, there is no place for racism in the EDL, our diversity and our integrity is our strength.
> 
> ...


http:// europenews.dk/en/node/31049

i fucking love these lads. No mention of the bnp though


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Quite a different thing though from an actual attack innit...



Well yes of course.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2010)

Tommy Robinson is a pseudonym I believe?
bit of a hypocrite hiding his face mostly like some religious fanatic


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 8, 2010)

for a well-known Luton football hooligan if i recall correctly...


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2010)

Then there's the EDL co-founder who writes in his biography about stabbing people and writing on walls in shit for "fun"?

Then there's this, which was posted on Lancaster Unity a while back:



> ...we discover that the EDL's spokesman Kelway has the following hardcore neo-Nazi Facebook friends which shoot holes in his claims not to be a nazi.
> 
> FRIENDS INCLUDE: -
> 
> ...



It's not difficult to come to the conclusion that the EDL is a pathetic, pissed-up, happy-hour pinhead outfit, with a mass of contradictions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2010)

> our Black friends


----------



## Corax (Apr 8, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Tommy Robinson is a pseudonym I believe?
> bit of a hypocrite hiding his face mostly like some religious fanatic





Das Uberdog said:


> for a well-known Luton football hooligan if i recall correctly...



Well done fellas!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2010)

treelover said:


> that your wife,MC5/
> 
> Actually aihsb,the rise of these new groups is worrying, (the much circulated picture of some EDL picking on a Muslim girl on a train they are becoming more confident and the dynanism(sic(lies with them not the left which seems to be in terminal decline. While WILOTL obsesses about identity politics, cosies up to fundamentalists and ignores basic issues,i cant see this changing.




Which picture this one in the DailyMail which actually says  'appears intimidated' even thought there was a journalist and a photographer on the train who didn't interview the woman to ask if she was or had been intimidated?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> Which picture this one in the DailyMail which actually says  'appears intimidated' even thought there was a journalist and a photographer on the train who didn't interview the woman to ask if she was or had been intimidated?



Maybe that's why they printed "appeared intimidated" rather than "said she was intimidated" ...


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 8, 2010)

last SWP public meeting I attended Had Martin Smith, two swappies and me and two other anarchos- afterSmith finished telling us how there had never been a better time to be a socialist. I was the first contribution from the floor
 I asked if after the failure of both orthodox leninism, and the debacle of 80 years of betrayal and failure, not a single successful revolution and of the trotskyist parties who have failed to achieve any thing positive since the collapse of stalinism and finally becoming the lickspittles of islamic fascism, perhaps he and his comrades might to try a little humility.
I also demanded 20 years worth of membership subs back.- shortly after the meeting was called off in some disarray.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 8, 2010)

Gary Arronson? 

Oy vey!


----------



## 01rorlin (Apr 8, 2010)

However, that wasn't a public meeting, it was an unusually small branch meeting due to holiday absences.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 8, 2010)

01rorlin said:


> However, that wasn't a public meeting, it was an unusually small branch meeting due to holiday absences.



Also surely due to the recent split, which saw over half your local membership quit.

Shame Basher wasn't there he could have taken them all on!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Maybe that's why they printed "appeared intimidated" rather than "said she was intimidated" ...



Surely _nobody_ could be in intimidated by a gang of balaclava clad football hooligans with a trackrecord of violence and intimidation?


----------



## revlon (Apr 8, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Surely _nobody_ could be in intimidated by a gang of balaclava clad football hooligans with a trackrecord of violence and intimidation?



but isn't that how the party members have been sold the edl. Violent pasty-faced petty-bourgeois NAZIBNPFASCISTS attacking muslim victims and only the vibrant anti-fascism of the swp to come and save them? 

When in reality what we get is pensioners and students walking out of a public meeting they organised when coming face to face with the white working class.

ps the muslims are more than capable for looking after themselves. More so apparently than the uaf.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2010)

God you're a thick cunt.


----------



## revlon (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=312288


----------



## JHE (Apr 8, 2010)

revlon said:


> When in reality what we get is pensioners and students walking out of a public meeting they organised when coming face to face with the white working class



The frightful proles even had...



Das Uberdog said:


> ...non-regional accents...



... and this was a local meeting for local Trotlets.







*"Don't worry, Tubbs.  We won't have these non-local plebs standing at the back.  We will evacuate ourselves."*


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 9, 2010)

have you ever been in a fight, JHE?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> When in reality what we get is pensioners and students walking out of a public meeting they organised when coming face to face with the white working class.



Pensioners aren't working class?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> When in reality what we get is pensioners and students walking out of a public meeting they organised when coming face to face with the white working class.


what's with the definite article? The EDL are not THE white working class made flesh. They're some white people, some of whom (maybe the majority) are working class, but they're not more represententative of white working class people as a whole that the SWP are.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Surely _nobody_ could be in intimidated by a gang of balaclava clad football hooligans with a trackrecord of violence and intimidation?



Sorry, I must have misunderstood what you were saying. I thought you were being pedantic.


----------



## revlon (Apr 9, 2010)

the tragedy is it's all there captured on film the fear and the failure of the left.

It was the swp leadership who right from the start screamed NAZIBNP at the edl making their case from a few facebook quotes and searchlight rumours.

But what we see on the video is not far right boneheads who need SMASHING but ordinary lads - who may drink in pubs, who may go to football on a saturday, who may have reactionary views when it come to immigration, or 'their' country - acting in fact like ordinary working class people the country over.

And the swp's repsonse is not to engage, but to walk away.


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, ordinary lads who film meetings they walk into, taunt attendees when they leave - 'you'll never stop the EDL' - then post on youtube with a title 'commies don't like it up em'. All perfectly normal.

I agree they should have engaged with them. I would. But then those there may have felt intimidated.

Basically, a left wing meeting was disrupted by nationalist thugs and people here are crowing about it. I hate to sound like Treelover, but if that's peoples' attitudes we're fucked if ever push comes to shove. And you know you'd be next


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 9, 2010)

'left wing'?

The tragedy is that communists are not going round 'attacking' Trot gatherings.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

Spion said:


> Basically, a left wing meeting was disrupted by nationalist thugs and people here are crowing about it.



quite. But it's only armchair pseudo-lefties crowing, worthless twats who never do owt anyway about wank off o the internet.


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> The tragedy is that communists are not going round 'attacking' Trot gatherings.


Most of the sorry gang of liberals with tank fantasies you refer to are too old, infirm or dead to ever do such a thing, so dream on you daffy twat


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> quite. But it's only armchair pseudo-lefties crowing, worthless twats who never do owt anyway about wank off o the internet.



I'm no fan of the SWP by any stretch of the imagination but some of the wingnuts and freaks that post on these threads are so saturated with hatred of them that they seem to have totally lost their politcal bearings. I mean, it comes to something when on a supposedly progressive web board there can seriously be a debate over whether there are any signs of intimidation in the photograph below:






I mean WTF? Imagine being on a train as a loan muslim woman and you become surrounded by a load of boisterous football hooligans in face masks and black uniforms best known for their demagogical campiagn against the _Islamification of Britain_ - can anybody see why that might be just a tad intimidating? Anybody? (hint - "but, but the SWP" is not a good answer here). It doesn't really matter whether or not the EDL fuckwits intentionally directed intimidation against her (and tbh that would hardly be unlikely would it?) because their mere pressence was itself an act of intimidation. That's just what _paramilitary chic _means to most people.

There are all sorts of debates that should be had about how to deal with the EDL but if you don't start from the perspective of _they are utter fucking scum_ then you should probably just fuck off to S****front.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 9, 2010)

That poor woman looks intimidated to me. Cowardly fuckers.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2010)

> Basically, a left wing meeting was disrupted by nationalist thugs and people here are crowing about it. I hate to sound like Treelover, but if that's peoples' attitudes we're fucked if ever push comes to shove. And you know you'd be next



This. FFS.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I'm no fan of the SWP by any stretch of the imagination but some of the wingnuts and freaks that post on these threads are so saturated with hatred of them that they seem to have totally lost their politcal bearings. I mean, it comes to something when on a supposedly progressive web board there can seriously be a debate over whether there are any signs of intimidation in the photograph below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't entirely agree with your last paragraph but this ^^^ is spot on.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

I do, the wearing of such paramilitary shite is done _precislety_ to intimidate, to say 'I'm hard me, watch it'


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 9, 2010)

are they in paramilitary gear? They're wearing polo shirts aren't they?

or hoodies maybe?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

i was thinking of the masks (and the tasteful all black shirts)

And polo mallets would fucking hurt i imagine


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> I do, the wearing of such paramilitary shite is done _precislety_ to intimidate, to say 'I'm hard me, watch it'



I meant the "starting from the position that the edl are all utter scum" bit.


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

i was on that train and no one except the journalist spoke to that lady and the only complaint she made was she didnt want to be photographed by the journalist


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 9, 2010)

I hear that Weyman and Martin are sending the SWP students down the gym as well as showing them their naughty little moves. Squadism returns?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> i was on that train and no one except the journalist spoke to that lady and the only complaint she made was she didnt want to be photographed by the journalist


----------



## Geri (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> i was on that train and no one except the journalist spoke to that lady and the only complaint she made was she didnt want to be photographed by the journalist



Maybe true - maybe not, but look at the state of you lot. You look like the tufty club.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> I meant the "starting from the position that the edl are all utter scum" bit.



aaah, fair play.  I'd go for '93.6854% ofthe EDL are utter scum' meself


----------



## revlon (Apr 9, 2010)

belboid said:


> aaah, fair play.  I'd go for '93.6854% ofthe EDL are utter scum' meself



is that working class scum?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> is that working class scum?



not arsed searching (sure someone else is) but I'd always heard that research into football casuals showe they were mostly in the middle-income brackets, whilst dragging along a few kids from more working class backgrounds. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> is that working class scum?


It must be. If you're against the EDL you must be anti-working class. You couldn't be anti-racist, anti-nationalist, anti-bigotry: you can only be anti-working class. It's that simple


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> not arsed searching (sure someone else is) but I'd always heard that research into football casuals


I wouldn't waste your time. I mean, is it really shocking news that working class people can have shit views sometimes? 

Praps it is. Praps when faced with working class people who look tough and like football and fighting (which clearly means they're more working class than average) and come out with shit views some people are on their knees in front of them and lauding them as 'the working class'.

Get a fucking grip, Tarquin


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> is that working class scum?



petty-bourgeois/lumpenproletariat scum obviously, haven't you read your Marx?

Or isn it that your head is stuck so far up your arse you can't see beyond blind, reactionary, sectarianism?


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 9, 2010)

i know plenty of working class people who hate the edl and would be shocked by some of the stuff on this thread. 

besides, are muslims not allowed to be working class now?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> i was on that train and no one except the journalist spoke to that lady and the only complaint she made was she didnt want to be photographed by the journalist



Are you one of those teenage hard 'men'?


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

tufty club ??? dont jump to conclusions stupid i was on my way to visit my daughter at uni and im under no illusion that the lady felt intimidated im just stating the fact that nobody said anything to her there were police on that carriage id hope if anything untoward was said they would act


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 9, 2010)

Spion said:


> I wouldn't waste your time. I mean, is it really shocking news that working class people can have shit views sometimes?
> 
> Praps it is. Praps when faced with working class people who look tough and like football and fighting (which clearly means they're more working class than average) and come out with shit views some people are on their knees in front of them and lauding them as 'the working class'.
> 
> Get a fucking grip, Tarquin



Obviously, working class people can have shit views. I'm just not gonna go down the route that the EDL are some kind of manifestation of white working class Brits...


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> tufty club ??? dont jump to conclusions stupid i was on my way to visit my daughter at uni and im under no illusion that the lady felt intimidated im just stating the fact that nobody said anything to her there were police on that carriage id hope if anything untoward was said they would act



dear god, do you think we're as gullible as you seem to be?


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

anyone that disagrees with you lot are automatically accused of lying that was the first time id ever encountered the edl and the last time i wont deny i thought it was footbll supporters at first im just stating they said nothing to that lady and her only complaint was the journalist taking her photo


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2010)

Lo Siento. said:


> Obviously, working class people can have shit views. I'm just not gonna go down the route that the EDL are some kind of manifestation of white working class Brits...



Well quite. This view of the EDL as the _reel_, authentic face (pasty - obviously!) of the _white werking class_ is above all an insult to the working class - most of whom aren't (shock, horror) knuckle dragging scum.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> anyone that disagrees with you lot are automatically accused of lying



oh, so you know a lot about this place despite only just having registered.  

yeah, right.


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

i know i posted the truth and all you do is bleat that its lies im defending no one or berating no one just stating facts . if the people said anything to her why didnt the police act?


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

frogwoman said:


> besides, are muslims not allowed to be working class now?


No, soz. They don't fit. You're either working class (white, tracksuit, baseball cap, dog) or not. 

It's a fucking joke innit?


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

all this talk of working class can someone tell me how you define working class??


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 9, 2010)

Go away anonbristol - and take fiannanahalba and Revlon the EDL supporting dipshits with you.


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

thought this was a public forum and i dont support the edl dont know a great deal about them


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> if the people said anything to her why didnt the police act?


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Go away anonbristol - and take fiannanahalba and Revlon the EDL supporting dipshits with you.



Narrow minded bigotry is never good to read. So please Jeff try and keep a lid on yours.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> all this talk of working class can someone tell me how you define working class??



marxist, social, or demographic definition?


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

@dotcommunist whichever definition you think is most accurate thankyou


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> tufty club ??? dont jump to conclusions stupid i was on my way to visit my daughter at uni and im under no illusion that the lady felt intimidated im just stating the fact that nobody said anything to her there were police on that carriage id hope if anything untoward was said they would act



Massive lol!  

So, you just so happened to stumble upon this conversation about the EDL on some board on the internet and, as luck would have it, also on that very train in that very carriage but nothing to do with the EDL? 

Something doesn't ring true, can you see why?


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2010)

> Go away anonbristol - and take fiannanahalba and Revlon the EDL supporting dipshits with you.




well out of order,many of the people who take a more sophisticated attitude to  these new social formations were ex AFA and have long history of confronting real fascism and want to try to engage and understand these young men,not like internet blaghards like you.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

sophisticated???!!!!!   my fucking arse


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

ill tell you why i ask i consider myself working class grew up on a council estate went to state school im the wrong side of 40 now and if i lost my job and could never work i would manage if i downsized my house and made other lifestyle changes to save me money so i really dont have to work does that mean im no longer considered working class?


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2010)

we dont care


----------



## anonbristol (Apr 9, 2010)

no i didnt stumble on it i told my daughter about the train journey and she emailed me this site last night and i joined to see what was happenig why you so paranoid is everyone following you??


----------



## treelover (Apr 9, 2010)

nearly everyone on these boards is on on the wrong side of 40, its an ageing site, as many of the political dinosaurs would indicate.


----------



## Spion (Apr 9, 2010)

treelover said:


> many of the people who take a more sophisticated attitude to  these new social formations


what, like you? LOL


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2010)

anonbristol said:


> no i didnt stumble on it i told my daughter about the train journey and she emailed me this site last night and i joined to see what was happenig why you so paranoid is everyone following you??



I shagged some bird last week then dumped her and her big and clever daddy is looking for me.


----------



## JHE (Apr 9, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> have you ever been in a fight, JHE?



Not for many years, Pup.  I was never much of a 'street fighting man' (and nor of course are the bulk of Social Workers) and at my advanced age I find fights very easy to avoid.  I go to those nice peaceful pubs that some people call 'old men's pubs' and avoid those loud nasty places full of young drunken idiots who have fights.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 9, 2010)

shame... i think your peaceful ways are denying a baying public some hilarious entertainment.


----------



## JHE (Apr 9, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> shame... i think your peaceful ways are denying a baying public some hilarious entertainment.



Are the peaceful ways of the 'smashing' Geordie Social Workers not  entertaining enough?


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 9, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> shame... i think your peaceful ways are denying a baying public some hilarious entertainment.



If only you knew dog.....I went to Bosnia with JHE and he made Arkans tigers look like pussycats.....


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Apr 9, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> The tragedy is that communists are not going round 'attacking' Trot gatherings.



I'm not sure that a few dozen pensioners would make much of a strike force.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nigel Irritable said:


> I'm not sure that a few dozen pensioners would make much of a strike force.





How old are you btw?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 9, 2010)

According to an AntiFa comrade there have now been 3 such meetings subjected to the attention of the nazi front EDL. The meetings will probably be listed on SW websites apart from anything else.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 9, 2010)

Bristol, Manchester and Newcastle.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 9, 2010)

There's a suspected intervention at a UAF meeting in Sheffield on Monday, too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2010)

Das Uberdog said:


> There's a suspected intervention at a UAF meeting in Sheffield on Monday, too.


how'd you know about something that hasn't happened yet?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 9, 2010)

revlon said:


> the tragedy is it's all there captured on film the fear and the failure of the left.
> 
> It was the swp leadership who right from the start screamed NAZIBNP at the edl making their case from a few facebook quotes and searchlight rumours.
> 
> ...



You fucking retard.

SWP/UAF do have to take some of the blame for building up and drawing attention to these wankers, the EDL are at best muppets who do not represent the majority of working class people - who may be critical of lots of current laws, migration, and Islam - but who also see the EDL for what they really are, hoolies out for a ruck and looking for some action, and just using politics as an excuse.
It certainly is crude to dismiss the EDL out of hand as a bunch of racistBNP thugs - but the majority of them do now appear to be racist as well as violent.
The SWP do have a problem relating to the working class, but this is not an example of this you daft cunt.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> how'd you know about something that hasn't happened yet?



what do you read when you see the word 'suspected' you utter fucking prick?


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 9, 2010)

Some cunts on heres fuckin language is a fuckin disgrace. Always fuckin write as you fuckin talk ya fuckin bawbags.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 9, 2010)

fiannanahalba said:


> Some cunts on heres fuckin language is a fuckin disgrace. Always fuckin write as you fuckin talk ya fuckin bawbags.


hello


----------



## veltins (Apr 10, 2010)

One observation and one question from a site noob

Observation - the public meeting was entitled 'who are the EDL and how do we stop them' and so if supporters of the EDL turn up why are people surprised. I have also watched the video (from a thread on indymedia) and 'attack' would seem a little inaccurate and akin to a headline in (spit) The Sun

Question - i know fuck all about politics but as a generalisation  if you are a socialist does that not mean you also tend to have atheist views? and if so why are socialists trying to defend (as i see it) militant islam and by association sharia law. This is a genuine question so please no one liners with expletives .


----------



## emanymton (Apr 10, 2010)

So thats 2 eld members on this thread then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

veltins said:


> Question - i know fuck all about politics but as a generalisation  if you are a socialist does that not mean you also tend to have atheist views? and if so why are socialists trying to defend (as i see it) militant islam and by association sharia law. This is a genuine question so please no one liners with expletives .



I think they place higher priority on anti-fascism than they do oppression of the women and homosexuals, do swappies.

Now here's a question for you. How do you check that all of those Asian businesses you've been attacking are occupied by political Islamists?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

And here's another couple: After turning up to demonstrate against the building of a mosque in Harrow we see images of Muslims kicking off on our TV screens.

1) What does opposing the building of a mosque have to do with opposing political Islam?

2) If you claim to hate the BNP so much, why are you doing their propaganda work for them?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

3) If you claim to hate the BNP and far right so much, where are your campaigns against them?


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 10, 2010)

veltins said:


> One observation and one question from a site noob
> 
> Observation - the public meeting was entitled 'who are the EDL and how do we stop them' and so if supporters of the EDL turn up why are people surprised. I have also watched the video (from a thread on indymedia) and 'attack' would seem a little inaccurate and akin to a headline in (spit) The Sun
> 
> Question - i know fuck all about politics but as a generalisation  if you are a socialist does that not mean you also tend to have atheist views? and if so why are socialists trying to defend (as i see it) militant islam and by association sharia law. This is a genuine question so please no one liners with expletives .



The defence of militant islam is a bit confusing. On one hand i can see why if a minority group is being targetted and scapegoated, good people will want to do what they can to stop it.
On the other i think some of the stuff the like of the SWP does is really negative and intellectually a bit lazy.
I think they have fallen into the trap of seeing people as muslims first humans second..Instead of standing up against what they see as Islamaphobes etc they should be standing up against all who want to treat some humans as second class.....And that inevitably means standing up against muslim extremists and misoyginists.
Its to the Lefts lasting shame that so few people have spoken out against so called "honour killings"

I also think most people in the edl should be the lefts natural constituency. It does the left no good whatsoever to lump them all in as fascists etc..
They may be nationalists or patriots etc but that is not neccersarily a good or bad thing. Chavez and Castro are nationalists and patriots too.


----------



## JHE (Apr 10, 2010)

veltins said:


> One observation and one question from a site noob
> 
> Observation - the public meeting was entitled 'who are the EDL and how do we stop them' and so if supporters of the EDL turn up why are people surprised. I have also watched the video (from a thread on indymedia) and 'attack' would seem a little inaccurate and akin to a headline in (spit) The Sun



Thanks for pointing that out.  I didn't know that was the subject for this 'public meeting'.  If someone held a public meeting called 'Who are the Social Workers Party and how do we stop them?', I'd think it fair enough for some Social Workers to go along to put their view.

In the case of the Social Workers' anti-EDL 'public' meeting, I have little doubt that part of the Social Workers' answer was going to be that they'd 'smash' the EDL by force.  What they actually did, though, says more about the nature of the Social Workers Party than their silly violent-sounding slogans chanted safely from behind police lines.  Their real response was, 'You smell and we're not talking to you!  We're off!  (Smash you another day!)' 




The Social Workers' craven attitude to Islam and Islamism is based on a strange mixture of (i) inverted chauvinism and (ii) despair-fuelled opportunism.

(i)  They, like their non-socialist allies in PC arsery, have convinced themselves that Islam is benign and that opposition to Sharia is racist.  Like Ken Livingstone, they are pathetically 'in denial' about the disgustingly reactionary nature of Islamism.

(ii)  They know - though they may not admit it publically - that their own political brand does not attract people and they've noticed that Islam mobilises many.  The silly creatures think they can ride the Islamist tiger.  That'll get them the support and power they want.  They really are daft.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 10, 2010)

tbaldwin said:


> The defence of militant islam is a bit confusing. On one hand i can see why if a minority group is being targetted and scapegoated, good people will want to do what they can to stop it.
> On the other i think some of the stuff the like of the SWP does is really negative and intellectually a bit lazy.
> I think they have fallen into the trap of seeing people as muslims first humans second..Instead of standing up against what they see as Islamaphobes etc they should be standing up against all who want to treat some humans as second class.....And that inevitably means standing up against muslim extremists and misoyginists.
> Its to the Lefts lasting shame that so few people have spoken out against so called "honour killings"
> ...



Good post chief.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Maybe that's why they printed "appeared intimidated" rather than "said she was intimidated" ...



That's not what treelover said . The article is great pulp journalism and I bet the boys loved dressing up for the photo shoot.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

veltins said:


> One observation and one question from a site noob
> 
> Observation - the public meeting was entitled 'who are the EDL and how do we stop them' and so if supporters of the EDL turn up why are people surprised. I have also watched the video (from a thread on indymedia) and 'attack' would seem a little inaccurate and akin to a headline in (spit) The Sun
> 
> Question - i know fuck all about politics but as a generalisation  if you are a socialist does that not mean you also tend to have atheist views? and if so why are socialists trying to defend (as i see it) militant islam and by association sharia law. This is a genuine question so please no one liners with expletives .



 it was a branch meeting, although publicly advertised.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

The39thStep said:


> That's not what treelover said . The article is great pulp journalism and I bet the boys loved dressing up for the photo shoot.



Even though we've got suspected edl turning up here defending it? 

Edit: ah right - you're not disputing it was the edl but that the photo was 'staged'...?


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Apr 10, 2010)

> Which picture this one in the DailyMail which actually says 'appears intimidated' even thought there was a journalist and a photographer on the train who didn't interview the woman to ask if she was or had been intimidated?



But at the end of the day its hardly jumping the gun to assume that a muslim woman, whether or not this picture was staged, would be intimidated by blokes in balaclavas from a group who hold up placards saying "no more mosques" and have members who have been involved in rioting through muslim areas. It would be far more of a surprise if they weren't. It's also hardly jumping the gun to say that the EDL would be intimidating for muslims generally.

Also why is there all this crap on here about the EDL being representative of the white working class? If that's what people think no wonder the left is in the state they are in. They are a couple of thousand muppets, who don't represent anyone but themselves. The people who think they do represent the working class in this country obviously have a very patronising and removed view of the working class.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:
			
		

> Also why is there all this crap on here about the EDL being representative of the white working class? If that's what people think no wonder the left is in the state they are in. They are a couple of thousand muppets, who don't represent anyone but themselves. The people who think they do represent the working class in this country obviously have a very patronising and removed view of the working class.



Representative of the white working class my arse. They're just football hooligans trying to drag us back to the 70s and justify a new era of paki bashing. It was ever thus.


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 10, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Also why is there all this crap on here about the EDL being representative of the white working class? If that's what people think no wonder the left is in the state they are in. They are a couple of thousand muppets, who don't represent anyone but themselves. The people who think they do represent the working class in this country obviously have a very patronising and removed view of the working class.



Who has said the edl are representative of the working class? What is that supposed to mean anyway? It just sounds like Liberal leftie speak.
I think most edl members are probably working class but that doesnt mean i think they represent the working class in this country. They might like too but i dont think they do any more than i think the Middle class liberal left do....
But its also stupid in the extreme not to engage in political debate with them when and where they are williing to talk.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2010)

left and right who _want_ them to be some expression of white working class consciousness have said it. Fact is they are just a bunch of sad sack hoolies who hate 'the fucking muslims'


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Apr 10, 2010)

> I think most edl members are probably working class but that doesnt mean i think they represent the working class in this country. They might like too but i dont think they do any more than i think the Middle class liberal left do....



Haven't got a clue what class they are, not really that bothered either, they are a bunch of mugs.



> But its also stupid in the extreme not to engage in political debate with them when and where they are williing to talk.



You can waste your time speaking to these fuckwits but most people have got better things to do.


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 10, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Haven't got a clue what class they are, not really that bothered either, they are a bunch of mugs.
> 
> 
> 
> You can waste your time speaking to these fuckwits but most people have got better things to do.



Yeah maybe most people do have better things to do....but given that your spending time posting about them...maybe you are more interested in them than you say....
The idea that you should dismiss them as mugs or fuckwits seems just plain  lazy to me.
The Liberal Left seems to want to write most people off which just goes to show me just how unsocialist they are.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Also why is there all this crap on here about the EDL being representative of the white working class? If that's what people think no wonder the left is in the state they are in. They are a couple of thousand muppets, who don't represent anyone but themselves. The people who think they do represent the working class in this country obviously have a very patronising and removed view of the working class.



i didn't say they represent the working class, others jumped to that conclusion. In fact i agree on the night they were 'representing' the edl.

This doesn't diminish the fact edl is a genuine social and cultural phenomenon. And an overwhelmingly working class one at that. 

Reactionary certainly, contradictory undoubtedly, and divisive without question, but it is neither fascist or nazi. In fact it seems the genuine nazis and fascists within their ranks are being kept firmly in place (and have little or no political sway judging by the fact they are reduced to sounding off on their personal facebook accounts), and it isn't fascists who are disrupting the meetings.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Apr 10, 2010)

> Yeah maybe most people do have better things to do....but given that your spending time posting about them...maybe you are more interested in them than you say....
> The idea that you should dismiss them as mugs or fuckwits seems just plain lazy to me.
> The Liberal Left seems to want to write most people off which just goes to show me just how unsocialist they are.



Haven't got any time for the liberal left or the other left alternatives either, almost universally useless. But a few posts on a web board about the EDL doesn't really mean that much, does it.

I wouldn't write most people off, but the couple of thousand mugs in the EDL I would. They've got nothing to say about anything, other than some confused ramblings about muslims and having a go a marxist trade unions.



> i didn't say they represent the working class



Bit touchy aren't you, I didn't mention you did I?



> This doesn't diminish the fact edl is a genuine social and cultural phenomenon. And an overwhelmingly working class one at that.



Get over yourself, genuine social and cultural phenomenon 

No-one on here has a clue what class the people who turn up to EDL demos are, unless you have a totally patronising and stereotypical view of what the working class are. But at the end of the day even if most of them are then who gives a fuck. They aren't a phenomenon, they are a tiny bunch of idiots with the BNP trying to make hay out of it.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

One_Stop_Shop said:


> Haven't got any time for the liberal left or the other left alternatives either, almost universally useless. But a few posts on a web board about the EDL doesn't really mean that much, does it.
> 
> I wouldn't write most people off, but the couple of thousand mugs in the EDL I would. They've got nothing to say about anything, other than some confused ramblings about muslims and having a go a marxist trade unions.
> 
> ...



no not you personally mate you didn't. Why don't you think they are a social and cultural phenomenon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> no not you personally mate you didn't. Why don't you think they are a social and cultural phenomenon?


he doesn't know what the p word means.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> he doesn't know what the p word means.



A spray that he uses (unsuccessfully) to attract women?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> A spray that he uses (unsuccessfully) to attract women?


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (Apr 10, 2010)

> Why don't you think they are a social and cultural phenomenon?



Because I think that they are a total irrelevance and very unlikely to be more than that.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 10, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


>



Pheromone is dandy but rohypnol is quicker...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> but it is neither fascist or nazi.



Oh really? Declaring Islamists as personas non grata (yet it appears to extend to all Muslims) followed by declaring 'communists' the same after a period of time... 

Ring any bells?


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Oh really? Declaring Islamists as personas non grata (yet it appears to extend to all Muslims) followed by declaring 'communists' the same after a period of time...
> 
> Ring any bells?



certainly not any recognisble history i know of


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> certainly not any recognisble history i know of





Of course not.


----------



## veltins (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses bit hard to respond to all but..................

 i wouldn't label myself as anything really, i have views on things that i suppose would cover most of the middlish spectrum of politics and would oppose any extremes. fascism and communism are just different sides of the same coin to me and both need to be kept of this countries politics.. However if the question was on militant islam and sharia, and i had to run around now. i would agree with the EDL stance.

As for the photo on the train i dont think it matters if that lady is a muslim or not i think any women and probably quite a few men if their honest would feel intimidated by that. I wouldn't want it to happen to my wife so why would i want it to happen to anyone elses.

As for all this talk about 'white working class' i just dont get it. I found this site as part of trying to get a broader perspective on all of this and if i stick to sites that would be more my 'comfort zone' then i will never have the chance to have a proper discussion. One thing i can definitely say though is in all the chats i have had on line and in person no one has ever mentioned this 'working class struggle' thing, its just not ever mentioned.

As for the BNP stuff all the lads i know would agree with u lot on here that this 'white only membership' shit is bollox and the colour of someones skin, funnily enough seems to be less of an issue or talking point to me/them then it appears to be with the left where it always seem to be the default. If you watch the video of the newcastle meeting you will see the swp lad stood outside the door looking clueless about what to say and its all quite calm until the end when the best he can utter is ' u r all racists' and the reaction he then gets to that comment.

As for the comment about mosques personally i have a bit of a dilemma. Although i do not follow any faith myself and wish to live in a secular democracy i do believe that people should be free to follow whichever faith they choose without fear. However mosques are you used to recruit and radicalsie young muslim men and women and so until the point where these mosques become transparent in there activities I do believe no more should be built as they have become a symbol to me of the alienation not integration of those who wish to follow the muslim faith


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Of course not.



go on them mate tell us about the history of fascism and islam, love to know you take on the nazis relationship to muslims.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 10, 2010)

There are parts of sharia law that i like, such as capital punishment and chopping off hands.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> go on them mate tell us about the history of fascism and islam, love to know you take on the nazis relationship to muslims.



Are you really that thick?

The particular group of people that became persona non grata isn't the issue. It's the process of singling out one group followed by another and declaring them the enemy is where the echoes of 1930s Germany lie. 

And I'm not stating that they're a politcal group. Just that they've followed that same train of thought.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> Are you really that thick?
> 
> The particular group of people that became persona non grata isn't the issue. It's the process of singling out one group followed by another and declaring them the enemy is where the echoes of 1930s Germany lie.
> 
> And I'm not stating that they're a politcal group. Just that they've followed that same train of thought.



no historical relationship between fascism/nazism and the opposition to islam/muslims then. Cleared up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> no historical relationship between fascism/nazism and the opposition to islam/muslims then. Cleared up.



I'm starting to doubt your ability to read.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm starting to doubt your ability to read.





Citizen66 said:


> Oh really? Declaring Islamists as personas non grata (yet it appears to extend to all Muslims) followed by declaring 'communists' the same after a period of time...
> 
> Ring any bells?



definite change of events there: muslims followed by communists, rings no bells

Although throw in a charlie chaplin film and we've hit the fucking jackpot


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> definite change of events there: muslims followed by communists, rings no bells
> 
> Although throw in a charlie chaplin film and we've hit the fucking jackpot



So it was the Jews in 1930s Germany. What of it?


----------



## 01rorlin (Apr 10, 2010)

JHE said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.  I didn't know that was the subject for this 'public meeting'.  If someone held a public meeting called 'Who are the Social Workers Party and how do we stop them?', I'd think it fair enough for some Social Workers to go along to put their view.
> 
> In the case of the Social Workers' anti-EDL 'public' meeting, I have little doubt that part of the Social Workers' answer was going to be that they'd 'smash' the EDL by force.  What they actually did, though, says more about the nature of the Social Workers Party than their silly violent-sounding slogans chanted safely from behind police lines.  Their real response was, 'You smell and we're not talking to you!  We're off!  (Smash you another day!)'



First off, not a public meeting. It was a depleted branch meeting on the media.

Secondly, since when does sitting 20 of you at the back, filming a meeting and threatening people (which did happen) and also starting on people (which coincidentally the 'peaceful' EDL video doesn't show)?

Stop being a cock and stop revelling in racist thugs disrupting left wing meetings.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

01rorlin said:


> First off, not a public meeting. It was a depleted branch meeting on the media.
> 
> Secondly, since when does sitting 20 of you at the back, filming a meeting and threatening people (which did happen) and also starting on people (which coincidentally the 'peaceful' EDL video doesn't show)?
> 
> Stop being a cock and stop revelling in racist thugs disrupting left wing meetings.



Bring back the squads!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2010)

ISLAM4UK getting back in on the PR game now:



> Three Muslim extremists charged after attack on Galloway
> Saturday 10th April 2010
> 
> George Galloway was set upon by a group of Muslim extremists while campaigning in East London this afternoon. Three men, believed to belong to the extreme sect Islam4UK, the latest name for Al-Muhajiroun, were arrested and subsequently charged with public order offences.
> ...


----------



## kavenism (Apr 10, 2010)

> "They called me a filthy Kaffir" said Galloway, "and shouted that no one should shake the 'filthy Kaffir's hand'. This lot are the latest incarnation of the banned group Al-Muhajiroun. They don't want Muslims to vote, they don't believe in democracy, and because I encourage Muslims to vote and take a full part in our society they hate me. My party, Respect, is the antidote to these despicable extremists."



This is why I still have respect for Galloway despite having been done with his party. He's able to voice a distinction between progressive and reactionary Islamism that UAF/SWP would never even acknowledge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2010)

kavenism said:


> This is why I still have respect for Galloway despite having been done with his party. He's able to voice a distinction between progressive and reactionary Islamism that UAF/SWP would never even acknowledge.


right. so anyone who can tell the difference between jihadi loons and peaceable moslems deserves respect.


----------



## Das Uberdog (Apr 10, 2010)

pun intended?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2010)

disband the ruc


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gallahway been attacked by those he champions.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

01rorlin said:


> First off, not a public meeting. It was a depleted branch meeting on the media.
> 
> Secondly, since when does sitting 20 of you at the back, filming a meeting and threatening people (which did happen) and also starting on people (which coincidentally the 'peaceful' EDL video doesn't show)?
> 
> Stop being a cock and stop revelling in racist thugs disrupting left wing meetings.



no it was definitely advertised as 'Who are the EDL and how can we stop them?'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 10, 2010)

kavenism said:


> This is why I still have respect for Galloway despite having been done with his party. He's able to voice a distinction between progressive and reactionary Islamism that UAF/SWP would never even acknowledge.


galloway is a cunt. get over yourself.


----------



## JHE (Apr 10, 2010)

revlon said:


> no it was definitely advertised as 'Who are the EDL and how can we stop them?'



That leaves the question of whether it was a public meeting.

The Social Workers are advertising public meetings with exactly that title,  but that doesn't settle the question.  There could be private meetings with the same title.

The main reason I took it to have been a public meeting is just that young Pup, who started this thread, described it as a public meeting.  Pup is certainly not accurate about everything (far from it!), but he has no reason to say it was a public meeting if it was not.

If it was not a public meeting, it was at the very least a publicly advertised meeting on the subject of the EDL and run by a group that has put great effort and shoutiness into its threats to 'smash' the EDL.


----------



## revlon (Apr 10, 2010)

it was on their website as a branch meeting.


----------



## JHE (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, that's settled, then.  It was a publicly advertised meeting on the subject of the EDL, but billed as a branch meeting, not billed as a public meeting.


----------



## Geri (Apr 10, 2010)

I was at an SWP meeting once when it was attacked by fascists. There was a proper fight and everything, it was exciting.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 10, 2010)

I know many of the proper left like to guffaw about swappies but its Fucking embarrassing when you climb into bed with numpties in order to do it. It's as bad as the swappies climbing into bed with islamists.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> galloway is a cunt. get over yourself.



And you are?


----------



## cantsin (Apr 11, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Then there's the EDL co-founder who writes in his biography about stabbing people and writing on walls in shit for "fun"?
> 
> Then there's this, which was posted on Lancaster Unity a while back:
> 
> ...



except if you look at that little mob on the the video, they were organised,disciplined, sober and non violent - whilst looking v handy, as always. 
having this lot turn up to left wing meetings, Swappie or not, is a worrying development imo.


----------



## tbaldwin (Apr 11, 2010)

cantsin said:


> except if you look at that little mob on the the video, they were organised,disciplined, sober and non violent - whilst looking v handy, as always.
> having this lot turn up to left wing meetings, Swappie or not, is a worrying development imo.



WHY?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 11, 2010)

cantsin said:


> except if you look at that little mob on the the video, they were organised,disciplined, sober and non violent....



Allegedly, not according to another post on this thread?



01rorlin said:


> Secondly, since when does sitting 20 of you at the back, filming a meeting and threatening people (which did happen) and also starting on people (which coincidentally the 'peaceful' EDL video doesn't show)?



Not dissimilar to these tactics:



> George Galloway was set upon by a group of Muslim extremists while campaigning in East London this afternoon. Three men, believed to belong to the extreme sect Islam4UK, the latest name for Al-Muhajiroun, were arrested and subsequently charged with public order offences.



and



> Galloway’s assistant Kevin Ovenden had his phone smashed in the incident and other supporters were abused and jostled.



Source.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 11, 2010)

what is the matter with trots and phones?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> what is the matter with trots and phones?



yeh. cos didn't something happen to weyman bennett's phone at the esf at ally pally in 2004?

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2004/10/299711.html

perhaps someone who was an eyewitness could throw some light on this event.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 11, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> what is the matter with trots and phones?



Ovenden's an ex-trot surely?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont want to start a new thread on the scum, but they are planning to disrupt the 2nd leaders mass debate:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=114274035260430&ref=ts


----------



## chazegee (Apr 21, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> They've added 'commies' to their shit list now. Look at their site. Although this could be as much to do with them being heckled by uaf everywhere they go.



That's the problem with the media being ran by "Commies", there's noone left to help design the EDL's website properly.


----------



## JHE (Apr 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Dont want to start a new thread on the scum, but they are planning to disrupt the 2nd leaders mass debate:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=114274035260430&ref=ts



They say they want to make their voices heard, not that they want to disrupt the debate, but however you interpret their wishes, take their plans and Facebook announcements with a big pinch of salt.  Neither EDL, nor the shouty 'smashers' of the Social Workers and the UAF are going to be tolerated if there is seen to be any danger to the three party leaders or to the TV show.  

Heckling used to be an almost universally accepted part of public political meetings, but not now, I'm sorry to say.  Nowadays, old men can get thrown out of the Labour Party conference for audibly dissenting.

I don't know how people get tickets and are allowed in to the leaders' debates, but the audience for the first one seemed painfully well-behaved.  I see no reason to think it will be different for the next debate.  The chances of many EDLers or their 'smashers' sneaking in are low.


----------



## chilango (Apr 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Dont want to start a new thread on the scum, but they are planning to disrupt the 2nd leaders *mass debate*:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=114274035260430&ref=ts



Ooh! I see what you did there...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 21, 2010)

JHE said:


> They say they want to make their voices heard, not that they want to disrupt the debate, but however you interpret their wishes, take their plans and Facebook announcements with a big pinch of salt.  Neither EDL, nor the shouty 'smashers' of the Social Workers and the UAF are going to be tolerated if there is seen to be any danger to the three party leaders or to the TV show.
> 
> Heckling used to be an almost universally accepted part of public political meetings, but not now, I'm sorry to say.  Nowadays, old men can get thrown out of the Labour Party conference for audibly dissenting.
> 
> I don't know how people get tickets and are allowed in to the leaders' debates, but the audience for the first one seemed painfully well-behaved.  I see no reason to think it will be different for the next debate.  The chances of many EDLers or their 'smashers' sneaking in are low.



It's just for a shout about outside the arnolfini and a bit of push and shove i expect.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 21, 2010)

chilango said:


> Ooh! I see what you did there...



I work hard at this stuff chillers. You decided between TUSC, RESPECT, Greens and the Pirates yet? All that choice could really mash your head.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Dont want to start a new thread on the scum, but they are planning to disrupt the 2nd leaders mass debate:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=114274035260430&ref=ts



Anyone attacking the second leaders mass debate is a wanker.


----------



## chilango (Apr 21, 2010)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> I work hard at this stuff chillers. You decided between TUSC, RESPECT, Greens and the Pirates yet? All that choice could really mash your head.



Oh. I've decided. Still waiting for someone to convince me otherwise though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 21, 2010)

fiannanahalba said:


> Anyone attacking the second leaders mass debate is a wanker.



Shouldn't that be all those involved in mass debating are wankers?


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 22, 2010)

Well yes they are wankers alongside those who would attack the mass debating - 9 miilion viewers is a healthy sign that political mass debating is growing.


----------



## veltins (Apr 22, 2010)

9 million mass debating............ thats gonna get messy


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

The Newcastle EDL have just been having a big old piss up at Linekers in Toon, I'd say around 200, including various hangers on, a couple of little local firms (Wallsend Mags etc) and some NF types, though most of the NFs were hiding in a pub round the corner from what I could see.


----------



## treelover (Apr 23, 2010)

How many were actual EDL though, they are rather an amorphous lot where casuals bleed into the activists, etc.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 23, 2010)

treelover said:


> How many were actual EDL though, they are rather an amorphous lot where casuals bleed into the activists, etc.



I spoke to some of the lads there, it was a real mixture. At this sort of event the EDL are a bit like the SWP, succesful at shoving their branding to the forefront.

Most in my opinion were however sympathetic to the EDL at the very least. I'm not making a moral or political judgment here, merely stating what I saw and heard.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Apr 24, 2010)

Manchester saw some common sense by the council, police and business today. The usual nice pubs where the wankers hang out had their public open spaces closed for the day. The council put on a St Georges Day thingie in front of the town hall on the lines of the German Christmas markets or St Patricks Day. This pulled the rug from the whinging tossers who always say "ST GEORGES DAY IS IGNORED!!11!!!. MUMMY MUMMY SOMEONE STOLE MY COUNTRY!!". Town was still full of drunken swaggering thickos but it wasnt nearly as co-ordinated as it might have been.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 24, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> The Newcastle EDL have just been having a big old piss up at Linekers in Toon, I'd say around 200, including various hangers on, a couple of little local firms (Wallsend Mags etc) and some NF types, though most of the NFs were hiding in a pub round the corner from what I could see.


at the same time, from what I hear, monument had been taken over for a legit multicultural st georges day mini festival organised by anti-racist types to prevent a repeat of last year when a load of racist pricks (probably the same ones who were in Linekers) had apparently spent the day getting pissed up and abusing foreign looking folk at monument.

I'm getting this 2nd hand mind.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

free spirit said:


> at the same time, from what I hear, monument had been taken over for a legit multicultural st georges day mini festival organised by anti-racist types to prevent a repeat of last year when a load of racist pricks (probably the same ones who were in Linekers) had apparently spent the day getting pissed up and abusing foreign looking folk at monument.
> 
> I'm getting this 2nd hand mind.



No, you're right. I think it was Newcastle Antifa (and independent group, not affiliated nationally as far as I know) who organised it, and the SWP and various others were in attendence, it probably had slightly fewer people than the thing at Linnekars, but not by much. They had flags from all the countries and regions that have St George, it was quite cool to be fair.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 24, 2010)

A group of around ten EDL supporters were reportedly able to join with an anti-war demo outside Bristol’s Arnolfini, the venue for the second of the “leadership debates” between Brown, Cameron and Clegg. The EDL supporters were allegedly attempting to start a fight and threatening and abusing people? They were escorted by police officers, who eventually walked them to a pub where they were able to continue shouting obscenities and provocations at the protesters. Apparently, they stayed until they finished their drinks. Some anonymous poster has written that the EDL later got their "just desserts" and "ended up in hospital", allegedly from 'various ex AFA, with some new recruits'?

Any news on this?

Source.

Images.

Oh and another 'democrat who believes in free speech' - a BNP council candidate no less, is due to appear in court days before the May 6 local elections charged with attacking two women at East Croydon train station, who seemingly had the temerity in giving out leaflets opposing the BNP.

Source.


...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard from a seperate source that four EDL got battered in Bristol, but I dunno, it could have just been repeated from yours.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 24, 2010)

So plastered in the pub and then in hospital - shame.


----------



## Davo1 (Apr 24, 2010)

http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2010/04/22/edl-battered-in-bristol-the-tide-turns/


----------



## kavenism (Apr 24, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> right. so anyone who can tell the difference between jihadi loons and peaceable moslems deserves respect.



If they have anything to do with the left, yes.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 24, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> last SWP public meeting I attended Had Martin Smith, two swappies and me and two other anarchos- afterSmith finished telling us how there had never been a better time to be a socialist. I was the first contribution from the floor
> I asked if after the failure of both orthodox leninism, and the debacle of 80 years of betrayal and failure, not a single successful revolution and of the trotskyist parties who have failed to achieve any thing positive since the collapse of stalinism and finally becoming the lickspittles of islamic fascism, perhaps he and his comrades might to try a little humility.
> I also demanded 20 years worth of membership subs back.- shortly after the meeting was called off in some disarray.



The trot groups have achieved nothing?

Don't get me wrong, the trot left is hardly on the verge of taking power.

And I'm not a swappie.

But you had Liverpool City Council - which built homes and created jobs - and the anti-poll tax federations which toppled Thatcher. Both Militant rather than SWP of course. Also, if you look west over the water, you'll find a trot MEP.

I'm struggling to see where the anarchist left have made a similar contribution, ever.

SWP are one party, with their own distinctive take. Yet apparently all trots can be judged by their actions.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 24, 2010)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> No, you're right. I think it was Newcastle Antifa (and independent group, not affiliated nationally as far as I know) who organised it, and the SWP and various others were in attendence, it probably had slightly fewer people than the thing at Linnekars, but not by much. They had flags from all the countries and regions that have St George, it was quite cool to be fair.


yeah, it was a group of people loosely affiliated to earth first / dissent / newcastle green festival etc. essentially the current incarnation of the old tyneside action for people and planet (which confusingly was never affiliated to the national people and planet, and was the north east branch of earth first). Quite a few have been pretty active for years in supporting refugee's and assylum seekers in the region, and opposing deportations.

eta - the folk I was involved with mostly for the time I was active up there.


----------



## fiannanahalba (Apr 28, 2010)

Met a few EDL in a pub on St Georges Day. Convinced the daft cunts we were ICF down for the day and they were up for coming with us to a party.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 3, 2010)

Stand off at planned mosque site in Dudley.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-stand-riot-police-plans-18m-mega-mosque.html


----------

